# The Beankung Jig



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been wanting to share this for a while now. So, here are some photos of a jig I made. It is designed for 1/4" steal rod. I use propane torches to heat the rod and bend it. ( More heat would be soooo much better.) Smitty has a good video on making a sling like this. While I'm on the subject I would like to thank Smitty for his video. After making it I realized I could have just made half. The stubs on the end are for fine tuning the fork openings for the bands. I've given a couple of these slings away to friends. I don't have one from the jig to show. Most people have never even seen a DK style sling before.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks good. Have you ever tried bending 3/8 aluminum rod to make one?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now showing the process of bending the rod into a sling on video would be a great tutorial!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's an ambitious project. Nice!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Beanflip. Do you have the link to Smitty's video?

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I think his channel has been deactivated. I sent him a PM.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dude ..quite impressive! Thanks a bunch for sharing......that smithy is a swell guy for sure.

LGD


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very creative sir, and having fun (most of the time) making the slingshots. Just curious, the two studs on the side are used for what purpose? Thank you for sharing your talent.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> The stubs on the end are for fine tuning the fork openings for the bands.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job Bean, thanks !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tomorrow is finally a Saturday off. Going to buy some Mapp gas and do some bending! (after some shooting of coarse)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Super cool!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Im with everyone else... Thats really cool.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Im with everyone else... Thats really cool.


I'm with Jake who is with everyone else...That's really cool.

Can't wait to see your creation,Bean.

LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm working out the kinks in this process. The goal being consistency, efficiently,and speed. SQUIRL! Sorry, there's one barking across the ally. You can probably tell I used different methods on each.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

they look great!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> I'm working out the kinks in this process. The goal being consistency, efficiently,and speed. SQUIRL! Sorry, there's one barking across the ally. You can probably tell I used different methods on each.
> View attachment 27034


Great Job, You can truly call those Beankung slingshots.. american made at its best..

Did you tak Tex`s towel to take the photo? HA


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

those are sweet! the fact that they are american made would make me buy one over a dankung any day.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> Now showing the process of bending the rod into a sling on video would be a great tutorial!


yep, what he said ...........

Impressive!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow very nice result!!! They look great. Dankung Is gonna have some US competition.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Knoll said:


> those are sweet! the fact that they are american made would make me buy one over a dankung any day.


 Looks like a very well built jig, exciting and impressive.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Ink! I may see if I can make a video to show it in action.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

wow man, looking good!


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

i,m impressed


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here are some video links to the process. I think these are from one of our members. Danny?





http://youtu.be/flnq1r2iUa4




http://youtu.be/QVTktu4UQ1M


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Here are some video links to the process. I think these are from one of our members. Danny?


Well, that just made my morning. Now I am fuelled up and ready to go make stuff.

Thanks Bean!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Nicely made Jig, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow! That's genuinely impressive.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That is awesome..nice looking shooters...I am going to have to get a bean shooter for my collection~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Many thanks for posting the videos! Very impressive craftsmanship.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

A fine piece of American ingenuity.

Thnx,Mike


----------

